# Heat and Glo  6000clx is JUNK



## wyyu (Feb 3, 2014)

The Heat and Glo 6000clx is not a fireplace I would recommend.  It looks nice but after the first year it is very hard and expensive to keep running.  The techs can not keep this unit running and it is a money pit on top of that.  This season it quit working 2 weeks before Thanksgiving and it has yet to run for more then 24 hours and it is now February.  I truly regret this purchase and wish I had bought a better unit.  Can anyone recommend a better unit I should now purchase.


----------



## webbie (Feb 4, 2014)

You must have gotten a lemon or something is loose, etc.
I've seen many of these (similar) fireplaces in use for decades with very few problems. Most of them use similar gas valves, which are really the heart of the system.

I can't help but think you have a poor dealer or technician who just can't properly fix the problem. These things are not rocket science - if they shut down (and, realistically, they are not made for 24/7 use anyway), there is a problem which can usually be found and fixed.

Maybe you shouldn't give up so soon, but it's your call.


----------



## mygasfireplacerepair (Feb 6, 2014)

What types of problems is it experiencing?  I've have very little issues with this fireplace.  I agree, it sounds like the techs may not know what they are doing if they have to make repeat trips.  Is it the same issue each time?


----------

